# Airfix 1:24 Hawker Harrier Instuction Booklet needed Can anyone help?



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

Hello,
I have an Airfix 1:24 Hawker Harrier that I would like to put together, but seem to have lost the instructions. Is there anyone out there with a scanned copy that could email it to me? I'll pay via email what ever you want. Thanks!


Dave H


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave,


I have a set I could photocopy and snailmail you if you like and can stand the time taken to get to you. email is addictive 

Richard


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

That would be incredible. This kit has been sitting in my garage forever. I recently 're-discovered' it and have spent the month week digging around in every nook and cranny of my house trying to locate it. Any help would be great.

Thanks!

do these boards have IM?


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave 

I got the address and will copy and mail the Instructions on monday Feb 15 2005

Richard


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks!

Very generous of you. Let me know if there is anything i can do in return. The instructions are very much appreciated. 

:thumbsup: I can't wait to finally start this project.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave,


The instructions are on the way 

Richard


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

:wave: 

Mail man just dropped off the instructions! They look great. I owe you one. After looking over the sheets, I realize that there is no way on earth I would have been able to put this kit together without them. 

There has to be something i can send you in return. Are you a BSGalactica fan?


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave,

glad I could help you out you are most welcome.  
Yes of both the original and the new series 

Richard


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

I put something you might find interesting in the mail for you this afternoon. Check the mailbox 2-3 days from now.


----------



## Richard38 (Apr 16, 2002)

Dave,


Thanks man i am looking forward to it have fun building that big old bird

Thanks 

Richard


----------

